# Czeke 8 months (Stacked) Help!



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

Czeke is now 8 months ~! 
He weighs 50.6 pounds and is 20 in at the shoulders
I am looking for constructive criticism! 
My stacking job and on him! 








[/URL][/IMG]
( First stacking attempt with him)








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I am 17 years old, and I am very interested in GSD, they are my passion. I want to get into the kennel club world. Id love any advice you'd have to give! I want to spend my life bettering this breed and contributing my best to this breed. This is my second GSD, I went to a very well known breeder that has contributed a lot to this breed. Czeke is just like his father! I plan on earning titles with him though the AKC and UKC soon.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful dog you have there! over all your stack "stacks" up well (get it  ) his front legs should be directly under him, in the picture they are almost where they should be but not exactly there. Back legs look they they need to be spaced a smidgen farther apart (width wise). Stacking him on a different surface might help as tile can be slippery. The only other improvements I can think of (for the sake of a great picture) would be better lighting and improvement of photo angle. That is about all i can comment on given my limited experience  It seems as though we are the same age with a very mutual interest! Seriously your Boy is handsome, his coat looks so soft and his eyes are so warm and friendly!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully others with more know how will chime in. I am still learning myself but the critiques I gave have all been given to me in other threads  I hope I was at least a bit helpful


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

small male, dark eyes, good pigment, ok withers and good topline, short croup, upper arm needs to be longer and better anguled, very good angulation in the rear.


----------

